# Manual for Vitamaster



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

if you look at the last few pictures - i've removed the screws going horizontally. now, it seems i should remove the three bolts seen going vertically. 

but looking at page 16 in this manual http://www.scribd.com/doc/5013163/Treadmill-Manual, that seems to be similar in design, that all the pieces might come apart and i won't be able to get it back together (ex: the fiber board servicing as a frame for the belt will come loose). if i take it apart, i must get it back together as it is a personal item "she" used with her mother (satan's sister). 

by the way, i'm still hoping to find a manual of this unit or a similar one that would describe how to disassemble the unit (directions using pictures are best for me).


----------

